

Breaking down Barriers for a more Powerful platform - ras_hatak
http://techblog.appnexus.com/2013/api-rearchitecture-series-breaking-down-barriers-for-more-powerful-platform/

======
johnmurray_io
I wonder what parts of PHP (if any) they're re-writing in C or if it's purely
application-code that they've ported to C.

~~~
ras_hatak
We created an extension called "json-stream-encode" which doesn't encode JSON
in a single large block, as the standard PHP code. For large JSONs this is a
large memory improvement.

------
thelarry
Why not use hip hop?

